# The Map



## BuzzGlo (22/3/15)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTLwLuzIg-b0.kuR4Vh2dvkfA
/*Edit */ Original link unshared Data corrupted 

This link is updated and active and open for editing ( Please only edit if you are familiar with how maps works) PM for icon changes, colour changes, store phone number address, errors anything related I will be updating daily for the next week)
--> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zpZUwJ4ijdnA.ktnvknllDtSY


Since I love locations.

This is something I've been working on.

Tell me what you think and give me ideas. If someone wants to take over (Officially from the site thats cool) or if vendors want to be added.

Shops not listed or people selling there own juice could also be included.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/15)

Very handy! No one wants to take over... you are the official vaping map keeper!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/3/15)

I've been talking to @shaunnadan about what data to put on the map and the most efficient way to do that. 

Please pm me if you would like your store added or removed along with locations and other details such as times, telephone numbers etc. 

The idea is to make it as easy as possible to get vapers to vendors with the correct information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/3/15)

Go for it @BuzzGlo


----------



## Jakey (22/3/15)

Good job @BuzzGlo. Nobodies taking over this is your baby now. If you need help you know where to find me, just dont ring my bell before 6am. 

Maybe admin might give you a fancy map keeper badge  who knows. Im still chasing my first badge, u might just beat me to it


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/15)

So I've managed to create the map base with all of the ecigssa vendors and retailers. 

Just need to add some more fancy filtering tools and should have it published early tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

So just been playing around with the map in a GIS shape file engine. May have a cool new look and feel that's a lot more dynamic especially for mobile phone users. 

*Added new data fields (store website, contact details, address)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

Great stuff guys

Thanks for the start @BuzzGlo and for the extra effort @shaunnadan 

Will be useful to many vapers


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So just been playing around with the map in a GIS shape file engine. May have a cool new look and feel that's a lot more dynamic especially for mobile phone users.
> 
> *Added new data fields (store website, contact details, address)



This is what happens when you sleep. Someone steals you baby  Jk

Cool stuff man share the link with me on gmail. I'm dying to see what you've done with the map I sent you since last nyt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (23/3/15)

@BuzzGlo dont die dude. U need to take me to work. Check your whatsapp  and we can discuss the map further.


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

So um.... Your map file is broken. But in my defense you gave me edit privileges and not delete . So I've got multiple pins on diff layers. 

Landed up making a new file and then redid it by using spatial GIS shape files instead. Il export it to a readable file and send it to you once I get through these morning meetings


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

ive created a KML file from the GIS spatial data. its the quickest readable format instead of me sending you the raw CSV. 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zpZUwJ4ijdnA.ktnvknllDtSY

il share it with @BuzzGlo now so that he can play around on it


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

**** Updated the access rights to anyone with the link

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (23/3/15)

nicely done @shaunnadan, this is gonna be very useful


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

Cool I've added some color and naming, I'll add the stores I have that you dont have on my map. (Dunno you seem to have skipped twisp store  ) Store details like numbers can be added as well but this is good framework.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (23/3/15)

awesome job guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/3/15)

That could work, especially if you are looking for something and your regular store is out of stock, hehe

Just one thing, you have a twisp in centurion mall incorrectly colored as a red (vape Kind Store) the name still indicates that it is indeed a twisp store......


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> That could work, especially if you are looking for something and your regular store is out of stock, hehe
> 
> Just one thing, you have a twisp in centurion mall incorrectly colored as a red (vape Kind Store) the name still indicates that it is indeed a twisp store......



I've made the changes - disabled the old link we had data corruption...

Actually I ordered something online on special shipping was R60 but a store down the road had it for R40 More than the special. I ended up waiting a few extra days. Which got me to thinking how many stores are around the corner that I could just use. R20 isnt much.


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Cool I've added some color and naming, I'll add the stores I have that you dont have on my map. (Dunno you seem to have skipped twisp store  ) Store details like numbers can be added as well but this is good framework.


The twisp stores have an esri shape file with all of their stores. Was gonna extract that entire list and repopulate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (23/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> The twisp stores have an esri shape file with all of their stores. Was gonna extract that entire list and repopulate.


Hi @shaunnadan,

Great idea to have all the vendors on a map. We are happy to assist with listing our stores. Just let us know what you need and we will happily supply.


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

Twisp said:


> Hi @shaunnadan,
> 
> Great idea to have all the vendors on a map. We are happy to assist with listing our stores. Just let us know what you need and we will happily supply.



could you provide a csv file with the following fields :

name | address | contact number | X coordinate | Y Coordinate

i use a similar GIS mapping system (ESRI / Afrigis) but if you had that file it would save me tons of work digging it out of your website. im not the GIS shape file owner so needs a bit more tweaking from my side to extract everything.


----------



## Twisp (23/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> could you provide a csv file with the following fields :
> 
> name | address | contact number | X coordinate | Y Coordinate
> 
> i use a similar GIS mapping system (ESRI / Afrigis) but if you had that file it would save me tons of work digging it out of your website. im not the GIS shape file owner so needs a bit more tweaking from my side to extract everything.


We will put it together for you and send it through as soon as possible. 
Could you supply your email address?


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

shaun.nadan@gmail.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

Twisp said:


> We will put it together for you and send it through as soon as possible.
> Could you supply your email address?



On your site you have a custom map. Your markers for locations is your logo. This is achieved by giving Google the url for the image to use. Could you send the url with the image you used for that map and I will add it to map once *Shaun has added your store locations.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

Looks awesome bud thank you for all the Effort  LOVE OUR STARS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> On your site you have a custom map. Your markers for locations is your logo. This is achieved by giving Google the url for the image to use. Could you send the url with the image you used for that map and I will add it to map once sean has added your store locations.





dude !!!!!! i know you for over 10 years... its SHAUN not sean.... lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Looks awesome bud thank you for all the Effort  LOVE OUR STARS



I could put another image of your preference on the page... Your was the easiest example to use to show other vendors what would be possible.


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> dude !!!!!! i know you for over 10 years... its SHAUN not sean.... lol



Ten years and you still dont know i cant spell for shit. . . 

My bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Ten years and you still dont know i cant spell for shit. . .
> 
> My bad



both or our parents worked as teachers / principals in a school dude.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I could put another image of your preference on the page... Your was the easiest example to use to show other vendors what would be possible.



Nope the stars are perfect  I love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> both or our parents worked as teachers / principals in a school dude.....



 iesh, Sad but true.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

so i received the GPS data for the twisp stores. will do a small bit of fix ups on the file and should have it online in a few min


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

twisp stores added to the map

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> twisp stores added to the map




Very nicely done, less than 24 hours and sorted.


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Very nicely done, less than 24 hours and sorted.



i work for the government... so we rather quick to respond and deliver.... unless its day job work

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

